# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Gehäusedeckel SRAM

## A.N.D.I.

Vielleicht hatte ja schon mal jemand das Problem bzw. weiß das aus sonstiger Erfahrung: bei meinem SRAM X1 Trigger Shifter ist der Gehäusedeckel flöten gegangen und Ersatz ist notwendig. Muss das der Gehäusedeckel genau von einem X1 Shifter sein, oder sind die Deckel von anderen Gruppen kompatibel? Meine Internetsuche ergibt da nichts aussagekräftiges, bei einem rein visuellen Vergleich hat z.B. der Deckel von der GX die gleiche Form...

----------


## prolink88

von einem X0 Trigger hätte ich einen Neuen Deckelob der passt kann ich nicht sagen

----------


## A.N.D.I.

Servus Mario (falls ich mich recht erinnere), ich werd mal versuchen rauszufinden, ob das passt, dann red ma uns zusammen...

Hat dein Cover ein kleines Loch für die Verschraubung, oder ein großes? Hab gerade gesehen, dass es zwei unterschiedliche X0 gibt, bräuchte 11fach rechts.

----------


## prolink88

ja stimmt  :Wink:  

na ist 10fach rechts.
Foto anbei

----------


## A.N.D.I.

Wieder mal wird einem vor Augen geführt, dass ein kurzer Abstecher zum Local Dealer stundenlange Internetrecherche und Kopfzerbrechen ersparen kann! Der Schrauber dort greift in seine Kiste mit Gebrauchtteilen, zieht einen X9 Shifter raus und bamm - passt! Und das für ein paar Euro in die (Kaffee)Kassa.

----------


## prolink88

Perfekt! Freut mich

----------

